# Need Custom Trolling Motor Bracket Built



## Vols (Jan 4, 2013)

Hope this is the right place.

I'm in need of someone (near Waterford) to make a custom trolling motor mount for my 1448 Jon boat. I've decided to go with a bow mount Minn Kota Power Drive with quick connect bracket (see link). I need this bracket to sit near level above the rail and also extend beyond the rail. Essentially a plate affixed to the small deck up front with a 2.3-3 inch rise that offsets slightly forward and to the right to accommodate this quick connect bracket.

Any suggestions on who can do this and cost?

Thanks in advance!

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Minn...1P7PLY_Q4oZM_spK-EsPAaAqvC8P8HAQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

What brand is your boat? I ordered a trolling motor bracket for my jon boat right from Alumacraft. There are several places on line that sell them as well.


----------



## Vols (Jan 4, 2013)

Lowe, it's a 70s model but almost identical to today's model. I will look for that. 

Yours a raised bracket to get the shaft outside the boat?

Thanks for the response.


----------



## JUSTCATCHINUM (Feb 19, 2004)

PM sent


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

Vols said:


> Lowe, it's a 70s model but almost identical to today's model. I will look for that.
> 
> Yours a raised bracket to get the shaft outside the boat?
> 
> Thanks for the response.


There are aftermarket brackets out there as well, I ran across some when I was researching my mount (terrova on a 16' alma raft mod-v) I fabricated my own, I can send you picks and instructions if you wish. All aluminum construction and not welded.


----------



## Vols (Jan 4, 2013)

Picks would be great. I'm not much of a fabricator and will find some help for that. I am searching for some brackets.



msfcarp said:


> There are aftermarket brackets out there as well, I ran across some when I was researching my mount (terrova on a 16' alma raft mod-v) I fabricated my own, I can send you picks and instructions if you wish. All aluminum construction and not welded.


ld


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

Here is a picture of the alumacraft bracket. I am sure that any Lowe dealer could order one for you.

https://www.google.com/search?q=alu...i=CDwjWd6MIMyfsAHBnojQCg#imgrc=MDW0POE9bhYKIM:


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

Vols, I don't have my pics on my phone and do not have access to my computer. If you want to know how I made mine , pm me.


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Superior Fabrication in Marysville 810 294 3267. Mike is pretty good at this kind of stuff.


----------



## Vols (Jan 4, 2013)

Guys, I very much appreciate the responses. I've got it mounted, but will have to extend or relocate my plug.

See pics.


----------



## Vols (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## JUSTCATCHINUM (Feb 19, 2004)

Nice, looks like it's just what you needed.


----------



## Vols (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes, it's perfect. Can't wait to take it out tomorrow evening and use it.

I'm thankful that I found a good fabricator near me. He is retired and has good turn around time.


----------

